# Soma Smoothie ES



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

The build has been initiated.

I made a run to the bike store today and loaded up on stuff but still need some odds and ends. I got the IRD steel fork for the frame the other day in the mail. It weighs just shy of 20 pounds but it will fit large tires and fenders.

My initial ideas on the setup.

Long reach brakes 
Campy shifters
Deore Rear Shifter
11/32 Cassette
CXP33 wheels
700 X32 tires
rack
Planet Bike Fenders
Dura Ace Front Der.
Supergo Saddle
Thompson Seatpost
Bontrager Bar
No Name Stem
Ultegra 39/53 Crank 


Some of these parts are new and I got a deal on, others were new and in my stash box, and others are used.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

bigrider said:


> The build has been initiated.
> 
> I made a run to the bike store today and loaded up on stuff but still need some odds and ends. I got the IRD steel fork for the frame the other day in the mail. It weighs just shy of 20 pounds but it will fit large tires and fenders.
> 
> ...


Let me help you out since I learned a few things with my ES. I couldn't fit anything bigger than a 28 on the front with SKS fenders. I run a 25 because it gives a little better clearance if the tire gets some mud on it. The rear handles a 28mm no problem. I originally used a thomson seatpost but found that it would slip. Shims didn't help and I didn't want to score my thomson post so I bought a 350mm Kalloy Uno and used a small triangle file to score it so the binder would clamp better. I don't know that you have noticed that your frame has a semi-sloping top tube, so expect a little more seatpost showing. Good choice in rims. I used tektro long reach brakes. They were less than $40 and once I put koolstops on them they were great. They were ok with the stock pads. I use campy chorus 9 speed ergo levers and a chorus RD from 1999. I found that SRAM 9 speed road cassettes work great with the campy stuff. I use SRAM 971 chains and buy them three at a time since I have to order them. I have an avenir rack. It mounted easily. I did have to dig around for a short bolt for the drive side dropout. The supplied bolt was too long and would hit the cassette. You could use a washer or two as well. My rack bolts loosen a few times for some reason. They are locktited now. For my crankset, I use an old DA from around 1995ish. I have salsa rings and run a 39/48. With this combo I can run a 12-23 and pretty much stay in the big ring for my entire commute. Salsa rings are cheap. I use candy pedals since all of my bikes have CB pedals. I have a regal saddle because my race bike has one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That is one heavy fork.*



bigrider said:


> ...I got the IRD steel fork for the frame the other day in the mail. It weighs just shy of 20 pounds but it will fit large tires and fenders..


I would have opted for a lighter fork but as you say, you are a big rider.  

BTW I am not sure how well the campy shifter/shimano derailleur & cassette thing will work.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Why use plastic fenders?*



bigrider said:


> The build has been initiated.
> 
> I made a run to the bike store today and loaded up on stuff but still need some odds and ends. I got the IRD steel fork for the frame the other day in the mail. It weighs just shy of 20 pounds but it will fit large tires and fenders.
> 
> ...


It's a nice bike, give it the fenders it deserves. Both Wallingford and Peter White carry Berthoud stainless steeel fenders, and they cost only a few dollars more than the plastic brands, and weigh about the same (IME). I'd also consider *relatively* fat 25mm tires...I run Michelin Dynamics and they're both cheap (my LBS gets them for about $14, slightly cheaper on the web but you pay shipping) and comfortable.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Campamano*



MB1 said:


> BTW I am not sure how well the campy shifter/shimano derailleur & cassette thing will work.


If you use the Hubbub method, 10s Campy shifters with 9s Shimano cogs/derailers, it works great. I did that on my Kogswell Model D (and on an old Bridgestone RB2) for a while before I decided to go back to DT shifters. There is also an adaptor ("shiftmate"?) available if you don't want to use the alternative cable routing.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Andy M-S said:


> It's a nice bike, give it the fenders it deserves. Both Wallingford and Peter White carry Berthoud stainless steeel fenders, and they cost only a few dollars more than the plastic brands, and weigh about the same (IME). I'd also consider *relatively* fat 25mm tires...I run Michelin Dynamics and they're both cheap (my LBS gets them for about $14, slightly cheaper on the web but you pay shipping) and comfortable.



I really want the hammered metal fenders but I bought these on an impulse yesterday at the bike store. If I don't steal shifters from another bike (Shimano) I am going to buy Centaur or Veloce 10 speed. I am going to try the Hubbub method first and if that is not suitable for me I will buy the JTEK.

I need one of those plastic cable guides that goes on the bottom of the BB Shell.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I would have opted for a lighter fork but as you say, you are a big rider.
> 
> BTW I am not sure how well the campy shifter/shimano derailleur & cassette thing will work.


I ordered my ES through my LBS. When it arrived, we set the box up on a low table to unpack the frame. The fork was zip tied to a piece of cardboard at one end of the frame box. About eight inches of the box was hanging over the edge of the table. When I lifted the frame out of the box, the box flipped on end and fell off the table due to the weight of the fork. I didn't weigh it, but the fork felt like it weighed as much as the frame. As far as the component choice, I am a firm believer in using the same brand shifters and derailleurs. What about a nice veloce or centaur RD long cage. I personally prefer to use smaller chainrings and cassettes as opposed to a standard 39/53 with a 11-32, but my commute is relatively flat and I don't know where bigrider will commute.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pb*



bigrider said:


> I really want the hammered metal fenders but I bought these on an impulse yesterday at the bike store. If I don't steal shifters from another bike (Shimano) I am going to buy Centaur or Veloce 10 speed. I am going to try the Hubbub method first and if that is not suitable for me I will buy the JTEK.
> 
> I need one of those plastic cable guides that goes on the bottom of the BB Shell.


Well, at least Planet BIke is from Wisconsin, so that's OK (though the fenders are certainly produced elsewhere). The hammered aluminum fenders are OK...some folks like them, some don't, but aluminum fatigues and eventually cracks; stainless steel doesn't, and the weights turn out to be pretty similar.

I always get funny looks and "funky bike" comments on club rides, but the utility of fenders when it's rainy or moist (or recently has been, like this morning) cannot be overstated. I like getting to work with my clothes (and saddlebag) clean and dry!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I personally prefer to use smaller chainrings and cassettes as opposed to a standard 39/53 with a 11-32, but my commute is relatively flat and I don't know where bigrider will commute.[/QUOTE]


I had a rig set up for commuting. It was a Lemond Zurich. It will be getting stripped of the baggage but I will probably leave the fenders on it.

I want this rig for two purposes. I want to commute with it. I have a couple of short steep hills in the commute (10 percent) for 200 yards so I like the option of an 11/32 with all that weight. Also, I am planning this spring to go on a self supported biking/camping trip with a friend. I will need to carry clothes, a tent, sleeping bag and other stuff. I am shooting for 20 pounds because we will buy our food prior to stopping for the evening. We may just eat a big meal at noon and eat some snacks in the evening. At any rate, I will need to climb with this baby loaded so I was even considering a compact crank as well as the 11/32. I am going to try it out and see how it goes.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

What size frame? 66cm? How tall are you? I'm pondering getting one of the 66cm frames for myself. I'm 6'6". I'm curious as to whether you think it would be big enough for me. Keep in mind that I follow the Grant Petersen school of bike sizing. I like my saddle and my handlebars to be at or near the same height.

Yours,

Forbes "Da Back Don't Bend No More" B-Black


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Mine is a 64cm and I am 6'2". 

I don't have a lot of seatpost out of the frame. The headtube on a 66cm is 250mm which is reaal tall. That gives you a chance to have the bars up high. I don't think with the IRD steel fork you would have a problem getting the bars level. That fork is heavy though. I was a little dissapointed in the weight. Hopefully it will feel better when I cut about 4 inches of steerer tube off.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

bigrider said:


> Mine is a 64cm and I am 6'2".
> 
> I don't have a lot of seatpost out of the frame. The headtube on a 66cm is 250mm which is reaal tall. That gives you a chance to have the bars up high. I don't think with the IRD steel fork you would have a problem getting the bars level. That fork is heavy though. I was a little dissapointed in the weight. Hopefully it will feel better when I cut about 4 inches of steerer tube off.


Mine is a 60cm and I am 6'1.5". My frame is center to top 60cm with a center to center of about 57cm. The headtube is tall and I use a thomson stem with a 10 degree rise and two spacers. It is a 26.0 stem with Salsa short and shallow 44 bars. I had originally wanted bell lap cross bars, but couldn't locate any. The LBS had the salsa bars in the back room for around $25. I can settle into the drops for the longer section of my commute. I use an FSA big pig downhill headset but it is pretty much trashed. I will probably put an orbit in it next. Good reason to go ahead and buy the park headset tools. The places that I didn't skimp on parts was a PW stainless bottom bracket and a full set of campy cables and housing. As long as I can pedal, shift, and stop, everything else is fluff.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Halfway there*

I need shifters, pedals and to connect all the brakes, housing, etc.

I am going with Campy stuff for the shifters. Also, going to keep the whole silver and black thing going on with the rest of the bike. Right now I have a 150mm stem on this baby to get the right fit.


----------

